# Friendface



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Harebells

Love the IT crowd. Might have to re-watch it...again!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I’m currently watching the series for the second time. Pity they didn’t make more episodes.


----------



## Harebells

I know, it would be great to have more - but it's possible to watch those few episodes many many times! 2nd time around is just the beginning.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Harebells




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Many of those same comments could be applied to hockey as well.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I feel sorry for my friends and family in England who have just lost their hopes for the World Cup. But really I think they jinxed themselves. This catchy song was everywhere in the UK recently:



...except now it isn't.

But it really is a catchy song.


----------

